# La Finta Giardiniera - Mozart's opera



## everythingthrume (May 1, 2012)

I recently saw this opera on Arte site, but for some unknowable reason, I couldn't see it. I didn't have the right to visualize it(This happens frequently to me, but I don't know the reason why).

But I want to know more about this opera. For those who have seen this opera, from Arte site or not, what do you think of this opera?


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

It's a very strange piece, and rather problematic. But it can be funny.

As you probably are aware, the plot concerns itself with the Marchesa Violante Onesti (now known as Sandrina) who disguises herself as a gardener(ess) and begins works at an estate owned by Don Anchise. She has done this because her husband, the Contino Belfiore tried to kill her and leave her for dead, but luckily she survived, and now works at the mansion along with her servant, Nardo. Add a few extra characters, including the Contino's formidable fiancèe Arminda and a whole host of jilted lovers, and you should have an evening full of hilarity, right?

In a way. Sandrina is suffering from major Stockholm syndrome and is therefore more than willing to forgive her husband and get back together, which is what really makes this very problematic. Also, there's a mad scene, which is a strange thing to put in a comedy. But it has some really good music, like Nardo's aria and the act 2 finale. The forest scene in act three is also rather delightful.


----------

